# Reboot en continue



## soyphrenn (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai effectué la dernière mise à jour (il y a quelques jours), mon apple tv (dernière génération) reboot en continue. Elle s'arrête quelques instants sur l'écran menu et hop reboot. J'ai débranché le cable réseau pour qu'elle se connecte au wifi, ça refonctionne correctement. Le lendemain, même problème, reboot reboot reboot reboot... Je rebranche du coup le cable réseau, ok pour la soirée mais le lendemain : reboot reboot reboot reboot reboot reboot reboot reboot. 

J'ai jamais eu ce problème, n'y aucun d'ailleurs.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2014)

bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faudrait la restaurer en passant par iTunes.


----------

